# ***243 heads from a C5 Z06***



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

C5 Corvette LS6 243 Aluminum Heads 1997 2004 | eBay

I have am 04(LS1 bone stock from air filter to exhaust tips) with an M6.


I spotted these on ebay and my boss, read a wife, has given me about $700 to play with on toys for the car. Would these work on my car?

To the uninitiated this seems to be a decent deal. If they are then I may pull the trigger. If not where is a good place to source some 243 heads from?

My goals are to put down 400HP/TQ at the wheels. I feel like heads, cam, etc... are the most meaningful places to make real life significant gains. Because of emissions here in RI I feel like if I did headers shorty headers and catted mids are my only real viable option to keep this car a real DD.

As always thanks for your information guys.

'Moe


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd pass. I see them sell for $200 less all the time.

They are a great budget head upgrade for the LS1 though. Def worth it.

Example same price but with upgraded springs ready for a cam: http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c5-...918-springs-installed-w-2k-miles-on-them.html


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

I appreciate the information. I am really trying to mod this car like a MAN and not some young cat. I feel like the cat back will be amongst the last things I mod. I am really trying to take things from an engine back approach in terms of power adding mods. 

Any other "budget" minded heads/cams I should be looking at? 

'Moe


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

Curious if the 799 casting heads are worth the investment of money and time. From my research it seems the 799 casting number heads are essentially 243 but cast ina different location.

LS6 5 7L GM Aluminum Cylinder Heads Casting 799 | eBay

'Moe


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Either one, are good heads, but to make a real difference, they
need to be ported. CNC porting is the cheapest. Also, the combustion
chambers need to be correct for the compression ratio you want to run.
You may need to mill the decks. Not all 243s are Z06. The Z06 ones have
smaller combustion chambers and lighter weight sodium filled valves.

Larry


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

243 heads are a great midway step for an LS1. Most people say they're worth about 20 hp. I did them before my cam and the car pulled noticeably harder up top, which is what you'd expect.

I'd stay away from those heads at any price. They look like they're in rough shape. I picked up a pair with 30K miles off an LS2 goat for $325 for reference. Look on LS1tech or LS1gto.


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

I am conidering buying a pair of stock heads or 243s and having these guys do the CNC/rebuild work.

Advanced Induction - LSX Cylinder Heads

Seems I can get 40RWHP out of reworked 241 heads for about $1,000 plus the cost of the donor heads to be rebuilt(seems they can be had for $150 or so online)

Are there any "off the shelf" heads I can purchase for about the same money that will yeild similar results AND maintain DD duty.

'Moe


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

AI is an oustanding shop. Everyone on the other forum who has used them has had positive results. They're where I'll be sending my heads when I have the dough.


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah they seems to have rave reviews. I need to call them and figure out if the reuse the stock components(valves, lifters, etc...) or if I can send them a bare head and for the price listed get back fully worked/rebuilt heads.

'Moe


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Save your money. You don't need ported heads to hit 400 hp. A set of stock LS6/LS2 heads will do nicely.


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

SO a set of STOCK 243 heads will add what 15 RWHP? I am looking at making 400WHP. I figure that I will be looking at shorty headers, SSOTRCAI, heads, matching cam, catted mid pipes, and exhaust as well as a tune when all is said and done to put down 400 WHP.

I feel like investing $1,000-1,300 in heads to pickup 30+ WHP is a very worth while investment. Without doing the math thats roughly $40/HP. There are Catbacks that add 5HP or less that cost nearly as much.

Still need to call and find out how they want to heads to be sent to them.

'Moe


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm at 391rwhp with my mods. I say my cam is on the high side of daily driveable but there is still room to go bigger. Underdrive pulley would get me over 400rwhp. So would the FAST intake that's on my long term list. Get headers before you do anyhing else. You won't see the 40hp you're expecting from the heads without headers and probably the cam as well. Then you'll be at 440rwhp.


----------

